

Ask HN: Does anyone want to know the results of a print and online NYT article? - irrationaljared

	My company, Irrational Design (www.irrationaldesign.com), got featured in the small business section of the New York Times two weeks ago, both in print and online and then had a follow-up piece last week.<p>I was thinking about writing up something about the effects that the article had, but wasn't sure if anyone would care or what exactly people would be curious about.<p>So I thought it might make more sense to just ask here whether anyone would like some detailed info about the effect of the article. Happy to share anything. Graphs, numbers, whatever.
======
rudiger
Yeah, that sounds interesting; in particular, I'd like to see how many people
came to your site from the print mention, how that compares to the online
mention, and whether there's any significant difference in their behavior.

For what it's worth, I remember coming to your site through the online article
:)

~~~
irrationaljared
Let me try to dig that up. It's a little hard to tell as people coming from
the print version are indistinguishable from other people just typing in the
url, but I can generalize based on the date they came.

I can say off the top of my head that I got about 2x to 3x more emails and
calls from people (not too many turned out to be worthwhile) from the print
version, which I found to be interesting.

